

Xervmon – Hybrid Cloud Management (xervmon.com) - babu_xervmon

Visual orchestration and deployment across multiple clouds with in depth monitoring on a single pane of glass.
======
Andreas07
I recently used the product and particularly I was very impressed by the
deployment planner feature. It has a visual designer where you can drag and
drop various cloud assets(such as server, volume, rds, load balancer etc..),
configure and deploy them. Currently it only supports rackspace cloud, aws and
digitalocean. But as a heavy user of AWS, I can say that it has most of the
features of classic ec2 and vpc. I would definitely recommend everyone to give
it a try.

------
JohnMatthew
This product is User friendly and gives a lot of information about all our
servers, and volumes. Dashboard and deployment configuration is impressive
with a drag and drop feature, It is very easy to launch a server. I was able
to manage both AmazonAWS and Rackspace using this. Logs give me the clear idea
of the status. Thanks a lot Xervmon it saved our time.

------
aaradhya
I have been using Xervmon for a while now. Dashboard is very user friendly and
Deployment feature has been a fantastic feature. Collaborating all the cloud
providers under one single roof is also an excellent feature which helps us to
manage our time as well.

------
xxdesmus
Presumably you actually meant to link to:
[https://www.xervmon.com/](https://www.xervmon.com/)

~~~
paasuser
I have used this. I saw a demo of their config management and easy deployment
of configurations - very promising.

